# منتديات القانون الخاص > قانون المرافعات والتحكيم >  دور المحامى أمام القضـــــــــــاء

## محمد محيى الدين

*دور المحامى أمام القضـــــــــــاء
*ليس مهما في المحامى أن يكون بليغا بقدر ما يكون زكيا وحصيفا ولكيما يكون كذلك يجب عليه :  
*أولا :* 
أن يكون ملما بقضيته التي جاء من أجل المرافعة فيها 000 ملما بوقائعها وبأدلة ثبوتها وما عسى أن يكون لديه من أدلة نفيها 0
*ثانيـا :*أن يلم بقدر الامكان بنفسية قضائه 000 وأن يتابع ما عسى أن يكونوا قد أصدروه من أحكام في قضايا مماثلة لتلك التي جاء يترافع فيها 
*ثالثـــا :*أن يتناسى في بداية مرافعته أنه يقف أمام قضائه ليترافع ومن خلفه جمهور 0 لان دوره هو أن يكسب انتباه القضاة وليس انتباه الجماهير 000 عليه أن يتناسى000 ويتناسى 000 إلى أن ينسى بالفعل أن خلفه جمهور ولا يحس إلى بقضاته شأنه شأن لاعب الكرة في الملعب والممثل على المسرح 000 فإذا أدى اى منهما دوره لينال تصفيق الجماهير فشل في أداء دوره ولكنه لو تقمص شخصية الدور ونسى أن هناك من يحاسبه 000أبدع 0
*رابعـــــا :*أن يرتب مرافعته ويحدد لها وقتا زمنيا بحيث يكون في مقدرته أن يطيل فيها أو يختصر منها حسبما تسمح به ظروف الجلسة 000 مراعيا دوما عدم التزايد الممل ولا الإيجاز المخل 0
*خامســــا :*أن يوضح لقضاته منذ بدء مرافعته النقاط التي ينتوى الكلام فيها حتى يهيأ قضائه إلىأنه سوف يتكلم في دفوع هي كذا و أوجه الدفاع هي كذا 000 فلا يمل القضاة من بعد أن أ طال بل قد يطلبون منه مزيدا من الشرح أن وجد 0
*سادســـــا* :على المحامى أن كان لديه مفاجئة يقتل بها الدعوى ويدحض بها أقوال شهود الإثبات 00 
أن لا يستهل بها مرافعته 00 بل عليه أن يخفيها بقدر الامكان إلى ما قبل إنهاء مرافعته أو إلى أن يجد الوقت المناسب لها ثم يفجرها كيما تأتى ثمارها 0
*سابعـــا :*ليس من شك أن قضايا المخدرات من قضايا الإجراءات فعلى المحامى أن يكون ملما بالإجراءات كل الإلمام 000 فإذا أراد أن يدفع الاتهام بدفوع معينه 00 فعليه أن يراعى التسلسل المنطقي فى إبدائها سواء الشكلية أو الموضوعية 0
*ثامنا :*أهم من هذا وذلك 00 على المحامى أن يكون صادقا كل الصدق وأمينا كل الامانه في سرد وقائع القضية بما له وما عليه – لأنه إذا أحس قضاته بصدقه – تابعوه في مرافعته – وإذا شعروا بالعكس فأما أن يصدوه أو يلتفتوا عنه 0
*تاسعــــا :*عليه أن يشعر قضاته بأنهم ليسوا خصومه 000بل هم شركاؤه في الدفاع عن موكله 0 
*عاشرا :*عليه أن كان معه زملاء آخرون سيشاركونه المرافعة أو سبقوه فيها أن يرتب معهم سلفا النقاط التي سيتكلم فيها كل منهم 000 بحيث يبتعدوا عن التكرار ما أمكن 000وعليه أن يكون حاضرا بحيث يغطى النقاط التي عسى أن يكون زميله أو زملائه لم يقتلوها بحثا 0
*حادي عشر :*عليه أن يراعى حين إبدائه لدفوعه أو للنقاط الجوهرية في دفاعه أن يدونها بمحضر الجلسة ويصر على ذلك وإذا أحس أنها قد تتطلب وقتا طويلا في تدوينها فلا عليه إن قدم مذكرة بدفاعه تتسق مع الطريقة التي ترافع فيها وهذا يعنى أنه عليه أن يكون قد أعد هذه المذكرة سلفا بحيث أذا قدمها ينهى بها مرافعته ويتمسك بما هو ثابت بها من دفوع وأوجوه دفاع وما عساه يكون طلبه احتياطيا في طلب جازم وصريح وأصر عليه إذا ما انتهت المحكمة إلى غير البراءة 0
*ثاني عشر :*وقد يكون المترافع محاميا عن المجني عليه كمدعى بالحق المدني فعليه أن يتبنى بالتأييد لما أرفق بقرار الإحالة من قائمة بأدلة الثبوت كما عليه أن يبرز فى القضايا التي يجوز فيها الادعاء مدنيا وجه الضرر الذي حاق بالمجني عليه أو بأسرته كيما يكون التعويض المطالب به جابرا لضرر 
*ثالث عشر :*يجب على المحامى أن يكون واسع الإطلاع متمكنا بالقانون ملما به متابعا لما تقعده محكمة النقض من مبادىء 000 وعليه أن يدرس علم الاجتماع وعلم النفس 000وعلم اللغة وعلم الطب الشرعي 000 ولهذا يقال أن رجل القانون لا يحق له أن يحمل اللقب المشرف المتعارف عليه وهو لقب أستاذ إذا ما اقتصرت معلوماته على القوانين واللوائح 0
فى أمان الله      منقول

----------


## مستشار هرجة

موفق بإذن الله ... لك مني أجمل تحية . موفق بإذن الله ... لك مني أجمل تحية .

----------

